# John Deere D155



## mikeathley (Mar 13, 2018)

Bought this little mower to use in the yard. Yard is one acre front, one acre back, rest of the place, 60 acres is cut by a Case/IH 895 with a Howse rotary cutter. My question is how much should be put on the little JD155? I mean if I wanted or had to use it for more, how much could it cut? This is the first riding mower I have ever owned.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mike, welcome to the forum. Depending on your maintenance, the frequency with which you mow (height of grass at mowing) and your operational habits, it will do it, but the above criteria will determine how long. It's like a car. You can expect to get 100,000 miles out of it, and it will go down dirt roads with mud and potholes as well as highways. A mower that small, is going to take longer and not be able to handle deep grass as well as a larger model such as a John Deere 420, but I'd run it and just take care of things. Don't abuse it. It'll do fine. Mike, did you get the message _I sent you? _


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I've got a Troy built w/ a 42" deck & cut 2 acres w/ no problem.. during the summer I cut weekly.. takes me right at 1.5hrs.
Just check the oil, EVERY TIME.. BEFORE you start the engine & keep an eye on the air filter.. You'll be fine.


----------

